
Wrangling COVID19 Data with Easy Data Transform - hermitcrab
https://www.screencast.com/t/B38HJdHq
======
hermitcrab
See how you can use desktop tool Easy Data Transform to convert the latest
COVID19 data into useful information such as deaths per 10k population per
country.

